# Bit Storage?



## ffjdh (Apr 16, 2010)

How do you guys store your router bits. I store mine upright in a drawer in a piece of wood with 1/2" and 1/4" holes in it. The problem is the holes are too tight to easily put the bits in and take them out. Are there any tips/tricks for upright storage of bits?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

guitardemon said:


> How do you guys store your router bits. I store mine upright in a drawer in a piece of wood with 1/2" and 1/4" holes in it. The problem is the holes are too tight to easily put the bits in and take them out. Are there any tips/tricks for upright storage of bits?


Hi. I use MDF with holes as you. Drill the holes a fraction oversize so the shanks fit easily. 1/4" = 17/64" & 1/2" = 33/64". Or you can wrap sand paper around a dowel & sand to loosen up the holes.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Read the sticky threads, they are packed with good information. In this section you will see an easy method for storing bits that works in a drawer, a wall cabinet or even on the side of your router table.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I first drilled the holes with the correct drill bit. Then I chucked up the appropriate router straight bit into the drill press. It widened the hole perfectly.

The result in the picture. Each bit slides in and out easily.


----------

